# Keyrings



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi All,


Have started to make keyrings. It's a great way to use up small off cuts that you have, and make great small gifts.


They are proving very popular with friends and family, and I hope will be a good seller for Christmas??


----------



## louisbry (Oct 16, 2007)

Kenny, very nice keyrings.  Quite a selection you have there.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Andy, you are very busy these days.  Pens, clocks, casting and now keyrings. Things like these keyrings and the keyring pens are great for putting inside Christmas crackers. Last year was our turn to host the families and my wife made the the crackers from kits with stuff like that in them. Big success


----------



## Ligget (Oct 16, 2007)

Steve get your glasses on!
Kenny great idea for the off-cuts, I`m sure they will be a fantastic seller![]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> Steve get your glasses on!
> Kenny great idea for the off-cuts, I`m sure they will be a fantastic seller![]




Oops!!![:I] Sorry Kenny!!!!! But they looked good enough to come from South of the Border.[}] 

Hows the exedus going? Do you have a date yet?


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job.  I've been busy lately making those also.  I made a nice display out of Walnut that really helps attract people to them.


----------



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,


My photography must be improving if you thought Andrew made them.


Bit of a slur on Andy though!![:0]


You'd be surprised what we can make up here in Haggis bashing land! It's not everyone who can brave the cold climate and harsh conditions to work in Scotland.


Not that I have anything against any soft southern Welsh or English pansies![)][}][}]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kkwall_
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised what we can make up here in Haggis bashing land! It's not everyone who can brave the cold climate and harsh conditions to work in Scotland.
> ...



Hey Braveheart, aren't you the one who's bailing out to sunny warm Oz??[}]


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 16, 2007)

nice batch Kenny, sure to make some folks happy


----------



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Cheers everyone for the comments.


Steve -  It is true, I am going to new sunnier pastures. It just goes to show how harsh and cold a place Scotland is that I feel it necessary to make such a move![8D][] Should be anytime now, once we get the house sold. Perhaps before Christmas, but if not sometime in the newyear.


----------



## txbatons (Oct 16, 2007)

The one second from the bottom is my favorite. Nice work on all of them.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work there Kenny, i like the second to last also, might have to borrow that shape[}]
Gopes to show that great minds think alike, i to have started to do some keyrings. I have been sorting through my rubbish pile to get out all those little pieces






I must be a real tough nut then, moving north of the border[] or is that just a nut[)]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 16, 2007)

See... I didn't make a mistake after all. [)]It was you two that posted wrong[}]

Say sorry, Mark


----------



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work Andy. I like the spirals. Were they done with your spiral tool! I need to get one of those. The one furthest to the left is a good idea. I'll steel that shape from you!

Steve - Andy is soon to be one of us haggis bashers. We will give him the initiation as soon as he moves north. Mark, can you catch a live haggis and keep it for the big day? I'll supply the scotch mist. (One leaves and another takes his place!)


----------



## Ligget (Oct 16, 2007)

Kenny I`m trying to catch the Loch Ness monster, I`ll bag a Haggis for him on the way by the heather and thistles, hope the thistles don`t go up ma kilt like last time![xx(]

Steve I`m sorry, not![)]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 17, 2007)

The spirals are made with the Sorby tool Kenny.
Caught Nessie yet Mark[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work -- both of you!  When I started making pens last December, I made a number of key rings and gave 'em out as stocking stuffers. When I go to my youngest daughter's place, she's got one hanging on the keykeeper near the door. It's an osage orange Christmas tree similar to Kenny's second from the bottom.
I really like that spiral. [8D]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> 
> 
> Caught Nessie yet Mark[]



lol! Wish I could I`d be worth millions, more chance of catching a cold.[^]


----------

